# UK driving licence



## jillpaula (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey,

Can someone please let us know if we are able to drive in the UK with our Provisional Driver Licence (C P2 - green Ps) from Australia? Do we have to change to a UK driving licence as we will be in the UK for longer than a year - and if so, how do we do this??

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jillpaula said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can someone please let us know if we are able to drive in the UK with our Provisional Driver Licence (C P2 - green Ps) from Australia? Do we have to change to a UK driving licence as we will be in the UK for longer than a year - and if so, how do we do this??
> 
> Thanks!




You cannot drive on a provisional licence in the UK... you must have a full qualified driver with you.
No you cannot drive with a PL even with a qualified driver with you.
You will have to apply for a provisional licence once you are here.


----------



## jillpaula (Aug 3, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You cannot drive on a provisional licence in the UK... you must have a full qualified driver with you.
> No you cannot drive with a PL even with a qualified driver with you.
> You will have to apply for a provisional licence once you are here.


Is there something like an RTA we have to visit to apply for a provisional licence? We had heard of a P1 driver changing their Australian licence to a UK one. Our Provisional Licence back home allows us to drive independantly, we've already been on a learner's licence that requires you to have a qualified driver with you..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jillpaula said:


> Is there something like an RTA we have to visit to apply for a provisional licence? We had heard of a P1 driver changing their Australian licence to a UK one. Our Provisional Licence back home allows us to drive independantly, we've already been on a learner's licence that requires you to have a qualified driver with you..


You can only drive on your own in UK with your Australian licence if you have passed all your tests back home. I know in some states you are issued with a restricted licence on first passing your tests until you have gained more experience on the road, and people have been able to change such a licence, if current, to a full UK licence. But if you are yet to take and pass all your driving tests in Australia, you cannot drive here at all but have to get a provisional licence and be accompanied by a full UK licence holder with a minimum of 3 years' experience until you pass both theory and practical tests. You will be committing an offence if you drive on your current Australian licence and your insurance won't be valid, committing further offence. You can apply for your UK provisional licence by post by filling form D1 from post office with photo ID (such as passport), photo of yourself and a fee of £50, and send to DVLA in Swansea.
Do you get a provisional licence in Australia before passing all your tests?


----------



## jillpaula (Aug 3, 2010)

Joppa said:


> You can only drive on your own in UK with your Australian licence if you have passed all your tests back home. I know in some states you are issued with a restricted licence on first passing your tests until you have gained more experience on the road, and people have been able to change such a licence, if current, to a full UK licence. But if you are yet to take and pass all your driving tests in Australia, you cannot drive here at all but have to get a provisional licence and be accompanied by a full UK licence holder with a minimum of 3 years' experience until you pass both theory and practical tests. You will be committing an offence if you drive on your current Australian licence and your insurance won't be valid, committing further offence. You can apply for your UK provisional licence by post by filling form D1 from post office with photo ID (such as passport), photo of yourself and a fee of £50, and send to DVLA in Swansea.
> Do you get a provisional licence in Australia before passing all your tests?


Thank you for replying!

We get our "Learner Licence" after passing a theory test. With this licence we need to record at least 150 hours driving with a full licensed driver in a logbook. Then we take a practical test to get our Provisional (P1) licence; and another theory test to graduate to a P2 licence....and finally yet another theory test in order to get a full driving licence.


----------

